
Facebook intends to wiretap encrypted chats - justforyou
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2019/07/26/the-encryption-debate-is-over-dead-at-the-hands-of-facebook/
======
burtonator
Here's the thing... you don't have the source code to the client and the
company behind it can't be trusted.

You're asking to get burned if you're doing anything important with this
client.

